# indian head massage



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm thinking of getting an indian head massage as i've heard it helps neck shoulder and head. has anyone tried this?


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i have not had this but my aunt has...

she said it has help a hell of a lot with her neck tension...

i am thinking of having it done too...

i thought i would post a little bit of info.....

Indian Head Massage is an ancient massage technique that originated in the East and has been used for thousands of years. By working over the upper back, shoulders, neck, head and releasing pressure points on the face, Indian Head Massage provides you with the ultimate relaxing experience. It can:

?Relieve muscular tension and fatigue
?Improve posture & flexibility 
?Increase joint mobility 
?Relieve eye strain, tinitus, jaw ache, sinus
congestion, tension headache and insomnia
?Help reduce blood pressure
?Increase circulation to the scalp, improving
the condition of the hair.

In addition to these physical benefits, Indian Head Massage works on a mental and psychological level. By stimulating the release of endorphins to the brain, Indian Head Massage can release anxiety, help relieve mental tiredness and depression and can improve concentration and alertness. Overall, this style of massage will install a sense of balance, well-being and tranquility.

but if you have it done...it is advised to tell the person doing the massage if you have any specific mental/phsical disabilities or problems and what meds you are on if you are on any.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi shadow

thanks for the info. i've ended up booking a cranial sacral treatment like drbeattie talks about. its on friday so i'l write a verdict after. going to try indian head massage next and then lymphatic drainage stuff. might have tried them all by christmas! if none help i'll try something else


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

Hot sweet cocoa helps.

And a hot shower or bath.
If bath, make it smell good!


----------

